# Big trout this afternoon



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Decided to fish this afternoon and I'm glad I did. Caught 2 trout, the first one was about 3 and quarter and the second one went 6.98 and is now leading the outcast tournament. I'll add pics when i get them off my camera


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

That's two big trout can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like some nice size gators there. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

just saw the pics on Tmass' camera phone.... that's a damn fine one Travis!!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Travis thats a big white trout..Especially for the pier!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats !!!!!!!! Lets see some :takephoto:takephoto

Scott


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go travis


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Is that where you caught it?? Ill be there first thing in the morning! The beretta sticker gives it away...


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW that is a HUGE trout!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn dude.

Good job.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for puttin the pic up Tyler


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Dang.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, is right.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

where is the picture.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

What a HOSS!! Bet that was a terrific fight!!! Congrats on the leader board:bowdown


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

DANG WHAT A slob.

Pretty work!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a beauty for sure. I guess I'll have to get serious with this tournament when i get back from the keys.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *JoeZ (12/22/2008)*Damn dude.
> Good job.


<P align=center>*DOUBLE DAMN DUDE!*<P align=center>*NICE FISH!*<P align=center>*<U>that's a horn tooter for sure</U>!*<P align=center>


----------



## DOUBLED UP (Oct 21, 2007)

Is that the spot Ryan told you to go to Travis?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Helluvafish Travis. Live Bait??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

spinnerbait.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh Lord!! What was the size of that thing?? What does the

Baretta sign mean??? :clap:clap


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet!!!:clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! Great work bro, Thats the one I've been looking for


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

All i have to say is WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you imagine catching that thing on 6 lb test ??? :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Brickyard?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DTOM (12/30/2008)*Brickyard?


strike one!!!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DTOM (12/30/2008)*Brickyard?




They don't live there.


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a pig dude !! Great job. :clap :clap


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

way to go dude,damn nice fish.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I was finally able to see the pick here at home.......DAMN NICE FISH!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn nice fish! congrats on the first place :clap


----------

